# time pressure - vektor grafiken t-shirts dringend !



## docjay (3. April 2005)

heyho ... hab bisher noch nix mit vektografiken am hut gehabt muss jetzt nur welche erstellen c.a. 21 stück für meine t-shirt collection. arbeite mit photoshop 7.0 und weiss das mer die photoshop datein in illustrator importieren (.tif what ever) kann meine frage is nur wie kompliziert und wie komplex wird es folgendes motiv in eine vektordatei umzuwandeln (die klechse machen mir etwas kopfzerbrechen (mit brushes gemacht) und was genau muss ich tun bzw beachten das die qualität dabei makelos wird !? ... wäre dankbar für antworten dar ich ab 13ten april in den staaten bin und die sachen noch davor abwickeln muss. thx schon mal im vorraus. bild befindet sich im anhang.


----------



## megabit (3. April 2005)

Das zu vektorisieren wird sauschwer.

Ich habe auch schon oft gehört, dass selbst vektorisierte Daten zu komplioiert für so manchen T-Shirt Drucker ist.

Was du versuchen kannst ist jemanden zu finden, der das im Transferdruckverfahren auf dein T-Shirt bringt. Dann kannste dir das vektorisieren sparen, denn mit dem Verfahren bringen die auch Fotos aufs Shirt.


----------



## Ellie (3. April 2005)

Moin,

wie sollen die T-Shirts denn bedruckt werden?

Dein Musterbild sieht nach 3-fbg. Siebdruck aus, Flex oder Flock wird da schwierig bis unmöglich. 

Bei dunklen Shirts, die ja hell überdruckt werden müssen, geht Transfer auch nicht, denn da hinterlegt man die gesamte Fläche weiß.

Machbar wäre: dunklere Farben auf weiße Shirts.

Gruß,
Ellie

@megabit: jepp, alles unter 1mm Linienstärke ist schwierig. Das wird ja händisch entgittert, das machen die meisten Firmen nur gegen entsprechenden Aufpreis, wenn überhaupt. Transfer geht auch nicht mit dem Musterbild...


----------



## docjay (3. April 2005)

das werden alles siebdruck shirts... is das einzige was sich lohnt in der dimension ich hab auf den druck kein direkten einfluss ich wurde gesignt die kümmern sich um kosten und alles andere muss mich halt um die vektorgrafiken kümmern .


----------



## schnarnd (3. April 2005)

Kann mir jemand mal die Unterschiede der verschiedenen Druckmöglickeiten erklären?
Also bisher weiss ich nur was Transferdruck ist!
Ich wollte mir vielleicht auch mal ein T-Shirt drucken lassen! Will aber kein Transferdruck!


----------



## chmee (3. April 2005)

1. Die Datei muss groß genug sein, um die feinen Brushes und Grunges vektorisieren
zu können. Würde sagen, mit 2000x2000px bist Du gut dabei.. Und wenn einige kleine
Splattes verlorengehen, find ich das nicht so schlimm....

Und da Du eigentlich mit nur wenigen Farben arbeitest, sollte die Vektorisierung recht
gut klappen.

2. Jetzt mit Illustrator vektorisieren. Kann Dir leider den Menupunkt nicht nennen.
Früher war das ein einzelnes Programm von Adobe : Streamline.
3. Dort die erkannten Farben auf 4 verringern.
1x T-Shirt Farbe bleibt aussen vor bzw. Vektordaten werden später gelöscht..
+ 3 Farben : Hier Mittel/Hellrosé und weiß.
4. Vektorobjekte gleicher Farbe zusammenlegen auf einzelne Layer. ( Es existiert ein Menupunkt dafür )

5. Die Layer eindeutig benennen.
6. Die Layer schwärzen.
7. Die Layer werden einzeln von der Druckerei benötigt. Auf Anfrage abgeben.

Zur Erklärung warum schwärzen:
Die Layer werden einzeln in Originalgröße auf Folie ausgedruckt/ausbelichtet.
Diese werden als Belichtungsmasken für die Siebe benötigt.

mfg chmee


----------



## docjay (3. April 2005)

danke für die antwort ich denke das bekomme ich hin wenn ich mich gescheit mit auseinandersetze .


----------



## Ellie (4. April 2005)

Hallo docjay,

warum brauchen die Vektorgrafiken? Für Siebdruck braucht man Filme... und 21 Stück sind eigentlich keine Auflage für 3-farbigen Siebdruck...

LG,
Ellie



Transferdruck: 
T-Shirt-Folien die entweder per Sublimation (spezielle Tinte) oder über den Farbkopierer bedruckt werden. Vorteil: ab einem Stück machbar. Nachteile: nicht so lange Haltbarkeit und auf dunkle Textilien wird auf eine weiße Folie gedruckt, die man entweder händisch (es gibt auch eine Plotvariante) ausschneiden muß.

Flex- oder Flockdruck:
Hier wird eine Vektorgrafik gebraucht, denn der Plotter schneidet das Motiv aus der Folie. Vorteil: ab einem Stück machbar, sehr haltbar. Nachteile: Die Objekte müssen händisch entgittert werden, unter 1mm Linienbreite oder bei komplexen Motiven ist das nicht mehr machbar. Es gibt nur die vorgegebenen Farben, Sonderwünsche sind teuer.

Siebdruck:
Die Farbe wird mit einem Sieb, das ähnlich wie bei der Filmerstellung für Druckvorlagen erstellt wird. Das Raster ist relativ grob, dadurch sind Farbverläufe nicht oder nur grob darzustellen. Die Anzahl der Farben ist begrenzt, rein aus produktionstechnischer Sicht. Lohnt sich erst ab 50 Stück, weil ja die Kosten für das Sieb hinzukommen.

Es gibt noch ein paar andere Alternativen, ist aber dann sehr speziell. Die Druckverfahren können auch untereinander gemixt werden, z.B. eine Flockschrift und Transfer.


----------



## schnarnd (4. April 2005)

Aso ich denke dann würde der Flockdruck für mich in Frage kommen! 
Bei dem Tranferdruck kann man ja auch .jpg benutzten hab ich gelesen.Wenn man nun eins erstellt welches einen weißen Hintergrund(Im Vordergrund ist dann irgendwas) hat und das dann auf ein weißes T-Shirt druckt, sieht man dann den Übergang von der Bedrucktenfläche?


----------



## mercutio813 (4. April 2005)

Hallo Leute,

also ich kann euch einiges zu den Shirts sagen ausser zu Siebdruck, denn benutzen wir 
nicht in unserer Firma.

*Transferdruck* wird mittels xbeliebigen Programm über einen Drucker auf eine Transferfolie 
gedruckt. Das ganze wird dann genommen und mittels Tshirtpresse auf einen 
sogenannten Multicolorflock gepresst und dann noch mittels Schneidplotter 
ausgeschnitten. Dabei werden um die Grafiken bzw. nicht benötigten Flächen, 
Schnittlinien gesetzt und dann vom Plotter erkannt und dannach geschnitten.


*Flock & Flexdruck*
Hierbei gibt es eigene Farben.

Die Flockfolie ist etwas flauschiger, als die Flexfolie die eher wie eine art Plastik und 
hauch dünn ist.

Beide Verfahren halten Bombenfest und verliehren auch nicht an Farbe. Was mir nur nicht
zusagt ist der Multicolorflock, weil die Farben nicht eins zu eins übernommen werden. Falls jemand andere Erfahrung gemacht hat, wäre ich für Infos dankbar.

So ich hoff das war a bissl hilfreich!

LG mercutio


----------



## megabit (5. April 2005)

@ mercutio:

Sag mir doch mal eure Firma. ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach jemanden, der mir ca. 100 weiße T-Shirts mit nem 1C Druck fertigmacht. 

Ach hab ich erwähnt, dass es sehr günstig sein soll  )


----------



## Ellie (5. April 2005)

Hallo mercutio,

was ist denn Multicolorflock?

Transferdruck bezeichnet in den meisten CopyShops den Druck mittels Farbkopierer auf eine Transferfolie und auch die z.B. LaserDark kann hinterher nicht im Plotter sondern muß händisch geschnitten werden.

Seufz, es werden immer neue Begriffe eingeführt... gibbet da noch Offsettransfer, Siebdrucktransfer, wie heißt das noch... äh, Sublimationsflock (das meinst Du wohl) und -flex, also direkt plotten und drucken. 

100 T-Shirts einfarbig im Siebdruck - hol dir einfach ein paar Angebote von größeren Siebdruckereien. 

Es gibt heftige Qualitäts- und Preisunterschiede in der Branche. T-Shirts nicht unter 180g, sonst hast Du papierdünne Sch...-Shirts, selbst das Hanes Qualy-T ist schon ziemlich dünn, auch wenn Hanes draufsteht.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## mercutio813 (5. April 2005)

@ megabit

naja das kommt drauf an, unsere firma ist in Österreich und bei 100 Tshirts bist du mit einem Siebdruck auf jeden fall besser dran. Aber da wirds in DE bestimmt genug geben die des zu einem super Preis anbieten.
Bei uns zahlst du ein Setup und dann je nach Größe des Aufdruckes aber wie gesagt bei hunderten von Shirts is a Siebdruck günstiger.

@ ellie
hier nochmal alle mit Beschreibung ausser den Siebdruck, weil der sich wirklich nur für eine größere Auflage lohn.


*Flock- Flexdruck*

Bei dieser Technik werden spezielle Trägerfolien spiegelverkehrt mittels einem Schneideplotter geschnitten und ausgelöst, im Fachjargon heisst das entgittern. 
Die freigelegte Trägerfolie wird dann mittels einer Transferpresse auf das Textil übertragen. Unser Flexmaterial besitzt eine glatte leicht strukturierte Oberfläche, bedruckte Stellen sind kaum spürbar, die Oberfläche von Flock ist dicker und samtartig.

_Vorteile: _ 

Auch bei Kleinauflagen sehr kostengünstig

_Nachteile:_

Mehrfärbige Motive nur bedingt möglich


*Multicolor Flockdruck * 

Hierbei werden mittels Sublimations- oder Siebdrucks spezielle Flockfolien bedruckt, die dann konturgenau ausgestanzt, eine harmonische und formschöne Textilbeschriftung ergeben. Flocktransfers sind besonders für mehrfärbige kleinere Logos ein Hit.

_Vorteile: _ 

Geringe Vorkosten beim Sublimationsflocktransfer
Alle Formen ohne Aufpreis möglich, zum Beispiel Wappenformen, oval, rund, oder spezielle Konturen – alles ist möglich

_Nachteile:_

Auf Grund der Beeinträchtigung des Warengriffs durch 
den Flock nur für kleinere Motive ideal


*Sublimationsdruck * 

Sublimation ist wohl eine der revolutionärsten Erfindungen im Bereich Textildruck in den letzten Jahren. Bei diesem Druckverfahren wird eine spezielle Sublimationsfarbe auf ein Übertragungspapier gedruckt und anschliessend mittels Transferpresse auf das Textil übertragen. Der direkte Übergang eines Stoffes vom festen in den gasförmigen Aggregatszustand, ohne dass der normalerweise dazwischenliegende flüssige Zustand angenommen wird – das ist Sublimation.

_Vorteile: _ 

Geringe Vorkosten
Brillante, kräftige Farben
Anzahl der Farben spielt keine Rolle
Aufdruck ist nicht spürbar
Hervorragende Haltbarkeit

_Nachteile:_

Sublimation funktioniert nur auf weissem 100% Polyester
Bei manchen Farbtönen kann es zu Farbverschiebungen kommen


----------



## Ellie (5. April 2005)

Moin mercutio,

*hi Kollege*, lach, richtig Sublimation geht aber nur auf speziell dafür beschichteten Materialien, wieso kommt es bei euch zu Farbverschiebungen?

Sorry, ist mein Job... ich kenn mich schon ganz gut aus. Mich wundert es nur, daß es keine fest definierten Begriffe gibt, die Kunden kann man ganz schön durcheinander bringen, wenn man nicht klar unterscheidet.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## mercutio813 (5. April 2005)

Hello Kollegin 

ja es kommt immer drauf an welches Dateiformat des is und aus welchem Programm 
gedruckt wird. Is sehr komisch aber wir in unserer Abteilung haben den dreh noch nicht 
wirklich raus.

Wie macht ihr das in eurer Firma? Habt Ihr auch solche Verfahren bei euch?

LG


----------



## Ellie (5. April 2005)

Moin mercutio,

ich habe in meiner kleinen Firma einen Epson mit BrilliantX und der XP Millenium-Tinte und mein System entsprechend kalibiriert. Sublimation geht nur über PShop, aus reiner Faulheit, denn sonst müsste ich die anderen Programme extra einrichten.

Die Profile für die entsprechenden Tinten bieten die jeweiligen Hersteller zum Download. Bisher hatte ich keine Probleme mit den Farben

Diese Probleme mit den Farbabweichungen haben viele Firmen, aber mit ein wenig Erfahrung und einer Randnotiz zu den Profilen/Druckereinstellungen auf dem Auftragszettel kann man auch stabil produzieren. Nur das Wissen im Bereich Colormanagement der Angestellten lässt häufig zu wünschen übrig, da sollten Chefs mal eine Schulung springen lassen. In der Ausbildung lernt man sowas nämlich nicht, abgesehen davon gibt es sowieso kein Patentrezept und viel ist "Try and Error".

Sonst mache ich Flock-, Flex- und Transferdruck und größere Auflagen werden eh im Siebdruck an andere Firmen von mir abgegeben.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## docjay (6. April 2005)

Ellie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo docjay,
> 
> warum brauchen die Vektorgrafiken? Für Siebdruck braucht man Filme... und 21 Stück sind eigentlich keine Auflage für 3-farbigen Siebdruck...
> 
> ...



21 motive meine ich nich 21 shirts von einem motiv von jedem einzelen werden vielleicht 20 bis 30 gemacht


----------



## mercutio813 (6. April 2005)

jo des Problem besteht bei uns in der Firma auch, aber warum seine Mitarbeiter schulen, kost doch unnötig geld 

Was wir halt machen müssen ist, aus dem Corel drucken, weil wir Schnittmarken setzen müssen für den Plotter, wenn es sich nur um ein Logo handelt, dass ich dann per Hand ausschneiden kann, dann druck ich auch ausn PS weil schwarz dort viel intensiver wird.

LG


----------



## Ellie (6. April 2005)

Moin mercutio,

ja, Corel ist schrecklich, wenn es um Farbverwaltung geht. Trotz Servicepacks und Vollversion (11er) habe ich mit dem Programm auch immer wieder Probleme, weil Du ja für jede Seite die richtigen Profile/ppds brauchst. Mag bei euch noch einfach sein, wenn ihr teure Geräte habt, dann stehen auch meistens ein besserer Support zur Verfügung. 

Habt ihr das auch, daß der Chef immer schimpft warum die Farben nicht stimmen aber nichts tut um da an der Technik etwas zu verbessern? War bei mir auf jedem Job so... schade, sooo teuer ist das auch wieder nicht, wenn man laufend mehrere Probedrucke losschickt kostet das ja auch einiges an Geld.

Den Auftrag von docjay kann ich nicht bedienen, wenn die Motive ausschauen wie sein Musterbild. Plotten ist furchtbar, entgittere das mal... da fallen 50% der Kleinteile weg. Billig ist ja auch relativ, die Auflage für 3-farbigen Siebdruck fast zu klein. Abgesehen davon, daß das wirklich eng bis unmöglich bis zum 13. April ist.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## mercutio813 (6. April 2005)

Hola 

Geh bitte, unsere Chefin kümmert nur das Endprodukt. Wenn die Farben nicht passen, dann wird da so lange herumprobiert bis es passt und der Auftrag dann eh keinen Gewinn mehr abwirft. Irgendwie besch*** aber bei Ihr ist es anscheinend so, wenn sie keine Zahlen sieht die sie da verschleudert, dürfte ihr das egal sein.

LG roman


----------



## olobenhofer (7. April 2005)

docjay hat gesagt.:
			
		

> heyho ... hab bisher noch nix mit vektografiken am hut gehabt muss jetzt nur welche erstellen c.a. 21 stück für meine t-shirt collection. arbeite mit photoshop 7.0 und weiss das mer die photoshop datein in illustrator importieren (.tif what ever) kann meine frage is nur wie kompliziert und wie komplex wird es folgendes motiv in eine vektordatei umzuwandeln (die klechse machen mir etwas kopfzerbrechen (mit brushes gemacht) und was genau muss ich tun bzw beachten das die qualität dabei makelos wird !? ... wäre dankbar für antworten dar ich ab 13ten april in den staaten bin und die sachen noch davor abwickeln muss. thx schon mal im vorraus. bild befindet sich im anhang.


 Servus, bin zwar neu in diesem Forum...habe mich über Dein JPG mal drübergeschmissen.
Das Ergebnis war eine 29MB große AI-Datei, welche völlig vektorisiert noch mit dunklem Hintergrund ist.
Dies ganze vollbrachte ich in CorelTRACE, mit welchem ich schon seit Jahren zufriedenstellend arbeite.
In diesem Sinne, Dir hoffentlich einen hilfreichen Tipp gegeben zu haben...verabschiedet sich
o.lobenhofer@gmx.net


----------



## Parasonic (16. April 2005)

*nochmal t-shirts*

Hallo!

ich habe auch ein paar Fragen bzgl. T-Shirts bedrucken:

1. Ich habe in letzter Zeit immer mehr Shirts gesehen, die nicht bedruckt, sondern mit recht dicken (1-3 mm?) Plastik-Logos/Bilder etc. beschichtet sind. 

Dazu würde mich interessieren, wie diese Technik heisst und ob so was aufwendig ist. Ich würde nämlich gerne T-Shirts in einer Auflage ab 200 Stk. derart herstellen. Kann vielleicht jemand kurz was zu dieser Technik posten?

2. Hat jemand einen guten Tipp, wo man qualitäts-T-Shirts billig herbekommt?

soviel erstmal.

Schon mal DANKE im Voraus!
Parasonic


----------



## Ellie (16. April 2005)

Moin Parasonic,

google mal zum Thema Transflexdruck, Textildruck Lieferanten. Ich darf hier keine Werbung für Firmen machen, deshalb mußt Du selbst schauen, wirst aber dann auch schnell fündig.

Insiderforen zum Thema Beschriftung gibt es auch, allerdings ist der Umgangston zuweilen etwas rauh Newbies gegenüber, weil jeder Anfänger Shirts für 50 Cents, eine Oma-Presse bei ibäh kaufen möchte und oft nicht mal Gewerbetreibender ist.

Rechne, wenn Du dir Geräte anschaffen willst locker mit ein paar Tausendern für Presse, Plotter usw., so eben nebenbei. T-Shirt Großhändler gibt es auch zuhauf, allerdings sind die Preise zum Teil über Einzelhandelspreis, billig ist also relativ. Klein- oder Einzelbestellungen sind alles unter einem Karton zu im Schnitt 96 Shirts pro Größe. Die erwarten auch einen Nachweis das Du Gewerbetreibender bist, USt-ID-Nr. und Gewerbeschein reichen nicht jedem Händler, sondern zusätzlich noch einen Handelsregisterauszug.

Die Konkurrenz ist groß, an jeder Ecke kann man T-Shirts bedrucken lassen, im Internet auch und Vereine sind oft sehr geizig und drücken die Preise.

Ab 200 Stück Auflage lohnt sich Transflex bzw. Flexdruck schon nicht mehr, weil die Folie zu teuer ist und der Aufwand nicht unterschätzt werden sollte. Du mußt die Datei erstellen, das aus der Flexfolie plotten, die dann manuell entgittern und danach mit einer Profipresse (alles andere hält nicht gut) aufbügeln. Und es geht schnell, daß man sich verdruckt und das Motiv schief ist, muß man auch kalkulieren.

Die "Bügelmethoden für zuhause" lohnen sich bis zu einer Auflage von etwa 50 Teile pro Motiv, danach ist Siebdruck angesagt, weil es billiger ist. 

Laß dich nicht davon abschrecken, das ist einfach geschilderte Realität.

LG,
Ellie

P.S.: Das Motiv aus diesem Thread ist mit diesem Verfahren nicht zu produzieren, weil man unter 1-2 mm Strichstärke die Folie kaum noch entgittert bekommt.


----------



## cancosmo (24. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zu der Druckerwahl beim Sublimationsverfahren... ich kenne mich nicht besonders aus, muss ich dazu sagen!

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Laserdrucker und einem Tintendrucker beim Sublimationsdruck?! Gibt es zwischen den beiden Druckervarianten noch andere Unterscheidungsmerkmale?! Sind auch die zu bedruckenden Produkte dementsprechend anders?!

Und noch eine Newbie-Frage wieso sind die Tassen so extrem Teuer! Da lohnt es sich doch gar nicht Sublimationstassen zu kaufen! Reguläre Tassen im Einzelhandel sind ja günstiger! Wenn ich eine Vereinstasse (Merchandising) erwerben möchte, ist diese unter Umständen günstiger als eine noch nicht bedruckte Subli-Tasse.

Also vielen Dank schon mal für die Aufmerksamkeit! 
Viele Grüsse!
Can


----------



## Ellie (24. April 2005)

Hallo Can,

die Tassen sind keine normalen Tassen sondern müssen speziell beschichtet werden um sie bedrucken zu können. Und so ein Becher kann schon mal bei den Händlern bis zu 4,50 Euro das Stück kosten – im Einkauf. Natürlich gibt es da Mengenrabatt, der greift aber erst ab einer Bestellung von mehreren hindert Tassen.

Sublimation bezeichnt ein spezielles Druckverfahren bei dem die Farbfeststoffe mittels Hitze direkt in die Spezialbeschichtung verdampfen. Dadurch kann man Fotos und Farbverläufe drucken, was im Siebdruck aufgrund des groben Rasters nicht möglich wäre.

Die Preise sind  im Einkauf ganz schön happig, deshalb kostet ein Becher ja um 10,- Euro, man muß aber auch bedenken, daß es sich um Einzelpreise handelt und der Aufwand für die Herstellung nur einer oder wenigen Tassen recht hoch ist.

Ich glaube ich muß mal eine FAQ bei mir einrichten...

Diese Vereinsbecher werden meist gleich zu mehreren Hundert Stück per Siebdruck/Tampondruck bedruckt. Dann geht zwar kein richtiger Farbverlauf oder gar ein Foto, ist aber wesentlich günstiger.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## cancosmo (24. April 2005)

Hi Ellie,

danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Ok die Preise verstehe ich jetzt teilweise! Trotzdem ist das wucher!   

Und was sind die Unterschiede zwischen einem Laser-Drucker und einem Tinten-Drucker?! Muss man dementsprechend auch andere Tassen kaufen?! Was ist empfehlenswert!

Can


----------

